# Romeo and Juliet



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

But soft, what light through yonder window breaks?
It is the east, and Juliet is the sun.

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου δώσετε κάποια από τις επίσημες μεταφράσεις γι' αυτούς τους δύο στίχους, παρακαλώ;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2008)

Ρωμαίος: Τι φως προβάλλει εκεί απ’ το παράθυρο;

Είν’ η ανατολή κι είναι η Ιουλιέτα ο ήλιος.

http://1lyk-peir-gennad.att.sch.gr/Folders/activities/theatre/t2005texts.html


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks, Ambrose!


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Ο Ρώτας έχει ένα «Μα σουτ!» για το «But soft».

Και χωρίς να θέλω να θεωρηθώ υπερβολικός, θα προτιμούσα «από το παραθύρι».


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2008)

Ναι, αυτά τα βρήκα ηλεκτρονικά, δεν έχω πρόσβαση στη βιβλιοθήκη μου αυτή τη στιγμή κι ούτε και ξέρω ποιανού είναι η μετάφραση του Ρωμαίου που παραθέτω. Λες να τον έκαναν Tromeo and Juliet;


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Λες να τον έκαναν Tromeo and Juliet;


Δεν δίνει πολλά περιθώρια το συγκεκριμένο παράθεμα, αν και πολλά έχουν δει τα μάτια μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Poison, I see, hath been his timeless end.

Κι αυτό, παρακαλώ, αν έχετε την καλοσύνη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Στου Β. Ρώτα έχω:
Ήταν φαρμάκι βλέπω το άκαιρό του τέλος.

Στου Κοσματόπουλου (εκδ. Κέδρος):
Το βλέπω, δηλητήριο του έδωσε άκαιρο τέλος.

(nickel:
Από δηλητήριο, λοιπόν, το πρόωρό του τέλος.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ! Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσω την εκδοχή του Nickel :)


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 1, 2008)

Εντάξει, περνάει σε υπότιτλο, αλλά η ορθή ερμηνεία του "timeless" δεν είναι "άκαιρη"

–adjective
1.	without beginning or end; eternal; everlasting.
2.	referring or restricted to no particular time: the timeless beauty of great music.
[Origin: 1550–60; time + -less]

—Related forms
time·less·ly, adverb
time·less·ness, noun

—Synonyms 2. enduring, lasting, abiding, permanent.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει η λέξη στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο, αλλά αυτά είναι (προφανώς) Σαιξπηρικά Αγγλικά και ποιητικός λόγος και πολύ νερό χωράει σε αυτό το κρασί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Θα διαφωνήσω εδώ, Τζον.

Πρώτη σημασία στο OED:
timeless
That is out of its proper time; untimely; unseasonable, ill-timed; esp. occurring or done prematurely. Chiefly poet., now arch. or Obs.

Τη σημασία αυτή (του «πρόωρος») την έχει και το «άκαιρος», κι ας το ξέρουμε πιο πολύ με τη σημασία «παράκαιρος».


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 1, 2008)

Η λέξη υπάρχει από το 1550. Μια πιθανή απόδοση σε κείμενο θα μπορούσε να ήταν

"ατελεύτητό του τέλος"


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, λοιπόν:

http://books.google.com/books?id=2v...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result

"timeless death"... meaning "untimely death"

Υπάρχει και μια πολύ χρήσιμη διαδικτυακή πηγή για τα κυριότερα έργα του Σέξπιρ, που δίνει ελεύθερη απόδοση σε σημερινά αγγλικά: No Fear Shakespeare.

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, λέει μόνο:
Poison, I see, has been the cause of his death.


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 1, 2008)

Ενταξει, "by poetic license" το "timeless" γίνεται "untimely"

Είδα λιγάκι το Macbeth του "Fear Shakespeare".

Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά μάλλον παραείναι περιφραστικό ("paraphrase for the sake of paraphrase"). Πάντως, σίγουρα αποτελεί πηγή για μεταφραστικές λύσεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 24, 2013)

Μήπως έχει κανείς πρόχειρη μια μετάφραση του έργου; Χρειάζομαι μερικούς στίχους από την 5η πράξη, 3η σκηνή:

Bitter pilot, now at once run on
The dashing rocks thy seasick weary bark!
Here's to my love! ... O true apothecary!
Thy drugs are quick. Thus with a kiss I die.

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2013)

Βικέλας

Έλα, πικρέ μου οδηγέ, τον δρόμον να μ' ανοίξης.
Απελπισμένε ναύκληρε, ω! έλα να συντρίψης
‘ς τους βράχους το καράβι μου το θαλασσοδαρμένον!
Καλώς σε ηύρα αγάπη μου!

(Πίνει το δηλητήριον)

Πιστέ φαρμακοπώλη,
το ιατρικόν σου δεν αργεί. — Μ' ένα φιλί ‘πεθαίνω.


Ερρίκος Μπελιές

Έλα, πικρέ οδηγέ μου, έλα, ξεναγέ μου, στο χώρο του Άγευστου,
έλα, πιλότε της απελπισίας μου: ρίξε στα βράχια, τσάκισε
το θαλασσοδαρμένο μου καράβι! Αυτό για την αγάπη μου! 
(πίνει)Τίμιος ήσουνα μαζί μου, φαρμακοποιέ: το γιατρικό σου
πιάνει αμέσως. Να, λοιπόν: μ' ένα φιλί πεθαίνω

Για του Ρώτα ρώτα αλλού.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

Εδώ κι ο Ρώτας:

Πιλότε απελπισμένε, ρίχ' το μονομιάς,
να τσακιστεί στους βράχους το άρρωστο απ' τη θάλασσα
το αηδιασμένο πλοίο! Αυτό για σένα, αγάπη μου! (Πίνει)
Ω τίμιε φαρμακέμπορα! Το γιατρικό σου 
είναι γοργό. Κι έτσι μ' ένα φιλί πεθαίνω.

Από το «Αυτό για σένα» και κάτω είναι αξιοποιήσιμο.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 25, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ αμφότερους!


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2017)

Το What's in a name? (Πράξη 2η, Σκηνή 2η), το έχει κανείς, παρακαλώ;


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2017)

Costas said:


> Το What's in a name? (Πράξη 2η, Σκηνή 2η), το έχει κανείς, παρακαλώ;





nickel said:


> *What's in a name? That which we call a rose
> By any other name would smell as sweet. *
> 
> Τι έχει τ' όνομα; Αυτό που λέμε ρόδο, όπως κι αν το πεις, το ίδιο θα μοσχοβολάει.
> ...




Και τι σημαίνει τ' όνομα; τ' άνθος που λέγουν ρόδον,
με οποίαν λέξιν κι' αν το 'πουν, το ίδιον θα μυρίζη.
Και ο Ρωμαίος, τ' όνομα Ρωμαίος αν δεν είχε,
την χάριν δεν θα έχανε που έχει φυσικήν του.

Από τη μετάφραση του Βικέλα

Full fathom five a treasure lies: *Shakespeare, Σαίξπηρ, Σέξπιρ (what's in a name?): Λεξιλογιακές αναφορές στον Βάρδο*
Of his words are verses made
Those are pearls that were his lines
Nothing of him that doth fade


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2017)

> ROMEO
> (to himself) Should I listen for more, or should I speak now?
> 
> JULIET
> ...



ΙΟΥΛ. Όχι άλλο, τ’ όνομά σου μόνον είν’ εχτρός μου.
Εσύ ’σαι ό,τι είσαι, κι αν δε λέγεσαι Μοντέγος.
Τι ’ναι Μοντέγος; Χέρι, πόδι, μπράτσο, πρόσωπο,
ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέρος πόχει ο άνθρωπος;
Ω, πάρε έν’ όνομα άλλο. Τι έχει τ’ όνομα;
Αυτό που λέμε ρόδον, όπως κι αν το πεις,
το ίδιο θα μοσκοβολάει. Κι ο Ρωμαίος, αν
δε λεγόταν Ρωμαίος, πάλι θα κρατούσε
όλη τη σπάνια χάρη που ’χει και χωρίς
τον τίτλο αυτόν. Ρωμαίο, άσε τ’ όνομά σου·
και γι’ αυτό τ’ όνομα που μέλος σου δεν είναι
πάρε όλη εμένα.
_(Μετάφραση Βασίλη Ρώτα)_


ΡΩΜΑΙΟΣ
Ν’ ακούσω κι άλλο, ή να μιλήσω τώρα;
ΙΟΥΛΙΕΤΑ
Μονάχα τ’ όνομά σου είν’ εχθρός μου:
εσύ ο ίδιος θα ’σουνα κι αν δεν σε λέγανε Μοντέγο.
Τι πάει να πει Μοντέγος; Μοντέγος! Δεν είναι ούτε χέρι ούτε πόδι
ούτε μπράτσο ούτε πρόσωπο ούτε κανένα άλλο σάρκινο
μέρος του ανθρώπου. Αχ, γίνε κάποιο άλλο όνομα!
Τι είναι τ’ όνομα; Αυτό που λέμε τριαντάφυλλο,
κι αλλιώς να ονομαζότανε, το ίδιο δεν θα μύριζε γλυκά;
Έτσι και ο Ρωμαίος: αν δεν λεγότανε Ρωμαίος,
πάλι θα είχε τις ίδιες, τέλειες χάρες του.
Ρωμαίο, παράτα τ’ όνομά σου — δεν είναι μέρος
του εαυτού σου — και θα κερδίσεις ολόκληρην εμένα.
_(Μετάφραση Ερρίκου Μπελιέ)_






(Μετάφραση Αλέξανδρου Κοσματόπουλου)


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ! Το 'τι υπάρχει σ' ένα όνομα' του Κοσματόπουλου είναι βέβαια το πιο πιστό.


----------

